# Service Engine Soon



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

i got 2001 Nissan sentra my service engine light came on
my car have 67,000 miles
is anybody have the same problem
i hate my dealer ship i call the and they want to charge me $75 just for fucking diagnostic.
But it bull
i got powertrain warranty 100,000 miles it's not fear


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

You could get the code read at Auto Zone for free. My service engine soon light came on in my other car, a 99 Saturn with 76,000 miles. It was a weak front O2 sensor. I have an extended warranty. It replaced at the dealership, just had to pay the $50 deductible. Even though I have an extended warranty, I have to pay for diagnostics with many things before my extended warranty will cover them. Hope it works out!


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Catman said:


> You could get the code read at Auto Zone for free


This is your best bet, get the code and look it up to see what the possible related problems are. YOu can post the coed here if you have trouble.


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

yesterday i went to AutoZone test car.
This is code:
P0420
Troubleshooting P0420
The PCM HAS DETERMINED THAT THE CATALYST SYSTEM EFFICIENCY FOR BANK 1 IS BELOW THRESHOLD FOR THE CURRENT ENGINE OPERATION CONDITIONS.(Bank 1 indentifies the location of cylinder #1,while bank 2 indentifies the cylinders on the opposite bank).i have no idea what that means
autozone tells me it could be gas cup or spark plugs or wires, o2 sensor


----------



## DMT (Aug 18, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it can't be spark plug wires because this car doesn't have 'em. 

Most likely a bad o2 sensor.

For future reference, when you say you have a check engine light, don't ask if anyone else has the same problem.............you're not referring to any kind of problem...you didn't specify any symptoms, you just said your check engine light was on.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

DMT said:


> yesterday i went to AutoZone test car.
> This is code:
> P0420
> Troubleshooting P0420 - The PCM HAS DETERMINED THAT THE CATALYST SYSTEM EFFICIENCY


Almost definately a problem with your O2 sensor. You can look into getting a new sensor. 

Gas cap, no way. Plug wires, the QR uses coilpacks, not sure about your engine. Spark plug usualy gives a misfire code.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

qg and qr both use coil packs.


----------



## 02SunnyB15 (Jan 22, 2004)

Is there a way to reset the s.e.s. light?I know after a couple trips mine went back off after the clamp holding the m.a.f. to the intake fell off and i put it back on.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

all you need to do is unplug the negative terminal on the battery for about 10 minutes to reset it.


----------



## 02SunnyB15 (Jan 22, 2004)

chimmike said:


> all you need to do is unplug the negative terminal on the battery for about 10 minutes to reset it.


Kew,thanks.On a side note,still looking forward to buying one of your turbo kits.


----------



## SentraMike02 (Jul 29, 2004)

Does this sound like what the car was doing.....hard starts? But after a few tries it starts right up? (The engines turns over but doesn't start. Then a few tries later it's like nothing happened.) If that's what it is, I'm having the same problem. Does anyone know how to pull the codes yourself?

-Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can't pull codes yourself on the 1.8


----------

